# Police Officer Justin Maples



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Justin Maples*

Cleveland Police Department, Tennessee

End of Watch: Sunday, May 20, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 35
*Tour:* 7 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 5/20/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Justin Maples was killed in a single vehicle crash on South Lee Highway at approximately 9:30 pm.

His patrol car left the roadway and struck a telephone pole, causing severe damage. He was transported to SkyRidge Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries 50 minutes later.

Officer Maples had served with the Cleveland Police Department for seven years. He is survived by his wife and three sons.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Wes Snyder
Cleveland Police Department
100 Church Street NE
PO Box 1519
Cleveland, TN 37311

Phone: (423) 476-1121

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21251-police-officer-justin-maples#ixzz1vYB9MNso​


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Maples


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

RIP Officer Justin Maples


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Maples


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

